# Cutest superbowl prediction :)



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

I'm not a big football fan (I'll probably be watching the puppy bowl) but this is too cute


----------



## captainbeer (Jan 10, 2017)

Cute!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Very cute!!!!! love puppies!!!!


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

That was so cute.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

So cute. Beats reading the the predictions on the sports page!


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Adorable! Love puppies(and football!)


----------

